# look for info about sig 229/239/250 in the .40



## jgreenhill (Jul 31, 2012)

hey everyone looking for info about the 229/239/250 i also am looking for a trade if anyone is interested i have the m&p .40 with galco leather holster with snap top and have the box and all info my gun only has 300 rounds through it. thanks 
if interrested my email is [email protected]


----------

